

Red Hat Quietly Joins the OpenStack Effort - jzb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/01/red-hat-quietly-joins-the-open.php

======
rwmj
Aeolus is different from OpenStack.

. Aeolus is GUI for controlling and migrating workloads across heterogeneous
clouds. eg. Start your loads running on AWS, migrate them to Rackspace or
another OpenStack cloud.

. OpenStack is a (kind of) open source equivalent of AWS, so you can run a
private or public cloud on your own equipment.

As for Red Hat's involvement. Well, code and contributions talk. Hot air from
Microsoft and others, walks ...

~~~
3am
OpenStack isn't an open source AWS, it's also vm management. It works with
XenServer, KVM and ESX. I can't speak for Aeolus, but OS had 3 components last
I checked (Nova - the app server, Swift - storage, and Glance - image
catalog). I think they were working on an auth module (Keystone?) and network
virtualization (Quantum).

I don't think they support migrating between heterogeneous cloud types (which
is a complicated beast), though. Does Aeolus really do that?

Love what you said about code + contributions vs. lip services!

~~~
bonzini
If anything, OpenStack is more of a competitor to oVirt, though there are
significant differences between the two.

~~~
anotherjesse
They touched on the interaction of the two at a recent workshop:

[http://www.ovirt.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Ovirt-
WorkSh...](http://www.ovirt.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Ovirt-WorkShop-
Invitation.pdf)

    
    
        The oVirt project is focused specifically on Data Center 
        virtualization management, related technologies and 
        tooling. oVirt brings the richness required by Data Centers 
        to an open-source platform. OpenStack is focused on 
        cloud which requires a minimum around virtualization 
        richness and rather focuses on cloud features.
    
        In addition oVirt will be an open virtualization management 
        ecosystem, and may use components from OpenStack or 
        any other community project in achieving that goal. 
    
        OpenStack and oVirt can be seen complementary in the 
        same way OpenStack has VMWare driver support.

